# Replacement Reptibreeze Door Catches?



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is anywhere that I can buy such a thing as one of them has snapped and needs replacing?


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone????


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Can I take it from no response that you can't get such a thing???


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Dont think you can get replacements. You can always email zoomed. they have gave me a total of about 7 new reptibreezes now as all of mine have rusted. :bash: Time for terry thatcher me thinks!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Got a photo of one? It may be something that can be replaced with a better alternative.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Bradley said:


> Dont think you can get replacements. You can always email zoomed. they have gave me a total of about 7 new reptibreezes now as all of mine have rusted. :bash: Time for terry thatcher me thinks!


I've tried to find the email address and I picked one up from here so I will see if I get a reply if it is the correct address. That's not good if yours have rusted.



Graham said:


> Got a photo of one? It may be something that can be replaced with a better alternative.


If I don't get a reply I will post a picture thanks.


----------



## Iwantone (Dec 2, 2010)

Well today I had a lovely surprise. I received a new side panel complete with door latches, sent all the way from America. Once I have replaced the existing panel with this one the Reptibreeze is fixed. :jump: I would like to say thank you to Zoo Med and a special thank you to Ashley Rademacher for sorting this out for me. That's what you call great customer service. :no1:


----------

